# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ВсеМогущий НЕпоберим!

## Уралочка

*ВсеМогущий НЕпоберим.*

Смех и хорошее настроение - обеспечены! 
Можно использовать игровушку хоть где! 
Универсально!

Юмористические соревнования между мужчинами, а на свадьбе - выявление лучших качеств жениха.
*
В комплекте : описание конкурса, музыка, ВИДЕО с мастер класса.*

*стоимость комплекта 500р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Ritulya993

МОЙ ЮБИЛЯР ПО ИМЕНИ ВИКТОР! "НЕПОБОРИМ" ТУТ ПРОСТО НЕОБХОДИМ!!! ВСЕ МАКСИМАЛЬНО ДОСТУПНО, ПРОСТО ВНИКНУТЬ И БЕЗ БУМАЖКИ, БЕЗ ПОДГЛЯДКИ СДЕЛАТЬ ПРИЯТНОЕ ЮБИЛЯРУ! ВМЕСТО РЭПА ИЗ МК УРАЛОЧКИ ВЗЯЛА СВОЙ ТРЕК. ВСЕ СЛУЧИСОЛСЬ!!! 
ЛЕНОЧКА, ОЧЕРЕДНОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!

----------

Уралочка (28.10.2019)

----------

